# Ford-Fulkerson Algorithmus gesucht



## Ultri (17. Mai 2005)

Ich suche mal wieder nen Algorithmus: Diesmal den Ford-Fulkerson-Algorthmus zum bestimmen des maximalen Flusses in einem Flussgraphen. In Wikipedia bzw beim googlen werde ich mal wieder nicht fündig, da dort meistens nur Pseodocode zu finden ist, oder zuviel "drumherum" um den eigentlichen Alogorithmus.


----------



## Fred Ferkel (17. Mai 2005)

http://kbs.cs.tu-berlin.de/teaching/ws2004/info3/folien/info3_11_4.pdf
seite 12 von 15


----------

